# My first button :D



## sebass (Aug 11, 2012)

my first ball, you should never give up, but always to search for and learn from mistakes. It is small but is the first to be and more.


----------



## Geo (Aug 11, 2012)

way to go!!very cool looking nugget.

Edison tried and failed a thousand times to create an economical incandescent bulb. when ask about it he said "we didnt fail once, we discovered a thousand ways it cant be done".


----------



## joem (Aug 11, 2012)

Feels good doesn't it?
Great job


----------



## jeneje (Aug 11, 2012)

Very Nice, makes you want another one :lol:


----------

